# Questions about Cerritos College EMT program



## EMSpassion (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Guys.

I'm pretty new to the site and just recently applied at Cerritos College.  I just received my enrollment date which is 07-28-11.  I'm really excited to start the EMT program.  It's something that i've been wanting to do for a long time now.  Have any of you actually taken the EMT course at Cerritos College?  I'm a new student and I'm worried that I won't get in the program the first time (they give priority to others who have been students longer).  Any info on this would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Big Easy (Aug 31, 2011)

EMSpassion said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I'm a new student and I'm worried that I won't get in the program the first time (they give priority to others who have been students longer).  Any info on this would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks



this is true in regards to your actual registration date... for the actual class it is not true.
i know i am a month late, but did you get in?


----------



## EMSpassion (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Big Easy!

Yeah I made into the class.  After a long process but I made it.  It's a really cool class with a really good instructor who has done it all.  Were in our 3rd week already and have had basic test already.  Can't wait to get started on our clinical and ride alongs.


----------



## CPTEMT (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerrtios EMT program*

Hey EMSpassion,

   I'm just waiting for my enrollment date for the next session of the Cerritos EMT class, hopefully I get in! Is there any advice you can give me, and is there anything to watch out for  before stating the class?

Thank a lot


----------



## EMSpassion (Oct 4, 2011)

What's up CPTEMT.

Just make sure that you come on time the first day of class.  A lot of people are gonna show up.  My first day approx. 70 people showed up and that same day 10 people didn't make it because they had the wrong cpr card.  When you make it in the class just make sure that you keep up with your reading and get your book on time.  The instructor is cool but doesn't play around when it comes down to business though.  Also make sure you have some money saved because the class and all the materials you have to buy are pricey.  But other than that its a cool class with a lot of homework and test.  I just started clinicals in the ER and start my ambulance ride along in 3 weeks.


----------



## CPTEMT (Oct 5, 2011)

*Cerritos EMT program*

I just have one more question EMTpassion, the CPR card has to be from AHA and BLS right?


----------



## EMSpassion (Oct 5, 2011)

CPTEMT said:


> I just have one more question EMTpassion, the CPR card has to be from AHA and BLS right?



Yeah and make sure it's still valid and not expired.


----------



## salvame (Dec 17, 2011)

*Cerritos college ho 9 & ho 9l*

EMSpassion,
 The class is Tues & Thurs, but does the class require to meet other days of the week? (Like for ride alongs, etc.) I'm enrolled for Spring 2012. Thanks.


----------



## Big Easy (Dec 18, 2011)

salvame said:


> EMSpassion,
> The class is Tues & Thurs, but does the class require to meet other days of the week? (Like for ride alongs, etc.) I'm enrolled for Spring 2012. Thanks.



Initially it is only tues/thurs. then you have ride alongs with CARE, three @ 12 hours and the ER time, 10@ 3hours each round.  I believe Cerritos has the most required hours for clinical, major plus!

My advice is get your ride alongs and ER times done ASAP, do not wait until the end of the semester, you will have enough to worry about at the end.

Good luck.


----------



## EMSpassion (Dec 18, 2011)

Big easy is right. You'll do 3 ride alongs with care and can last up to 12-14 hours. You'll do your hospital time at Presbytarian intercommunity hospital in Whittier. It's a fun experience. I also agree that you have to get it done ASAP because it will definitely hurt you at the end. I just passed the class this last Thursday. Out of 80 something people that started only 18 passed. Good luck


----------



## eyejax (Dec 24, 2011)

emspassion is right. i was one of the few that have passed.

also agree with big easy; it's a major plus to have more clinical hours. 

PIH is a stemi hospital so be on the look out for MI patients when they come in. one time a pt came in for an MI and a team was there in less than 30mins to put a stent in him. and i also got to do chest compressions on a pt while at PIH. 

i suggest you dont skimp on your assessments because one time i found a pt with a suspected broken finger. her cc was something else but i still told her nurse who in turn notified the er doc. he told me it was a good find. i think it make richie proud that day.

some suggestions: KEEP UP WITH READING, don't miss any online tests (if still applicable), when lo bue or anyone gives time for practice take advantage and ask questions, get a group to practice assessments/scenarios outside of class (ask some of those who didn't pass the last class; they know what's up), always ask yourself "ok, what else?" during scenarios. 

good luck


----------



## CPTEMT (Jan 4, 2012)

@ Salvame, im also enrolled in the spring class and I just recieved an email from the instructor. Im a little confused at some things what are the CAB and FBO protocols and do you know if we need all the shots by the first day of class?


----------



## Big Easy (Jan 13, 2012)

CPTEMT said:


> @ Salvame, im also enrolled in the spring class and I just recieved an email from the instructor. Im a little confused at some things what are the CAB and FBO protocols and do you know if we need all the shots by the first day of class?



i believe you need the shots prior to having any type of patient contact (ride alongs and ER clinicals), dont delay this process!


----------



## Big Easy (Jan 13, 2012)

**hijack of thread for a minute**

i have the workbook for sale if any of you need it.  i only did about 2-3 chapters of 40 chapters.  it is a great work book, i just didnt have time to spend time in it.

$25


----------

